# Car registration (French car in italy)



## zanimos (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I know that car registration is something that crops up as an issue to quite a few expats but my web and forum searches haven't really helped me clarify the situation so I thought I'd seek some advice.

My situation is that we moved from France to Italy and brought our French car with us. It is insured using a specialist 'expat' insurance company. The car (a small hyundai) is due its first 'controle technique' (French version of the MOT) in the Summer. We live in the very far South of Italy and I would rather avoid the time, money and hassle of such a long drive.

So is registering the car in Italy possible? If so can anyone advise on how best to go about this and the probable cost?

Many thanks in advance.

Adrian


----------

